# O2 Webtexts & UK numbers



## tosullivan (15 Jul 2010)

I've noticed lately my O2 250 free webtexts are not delivering any texts to UK mobile numbers.  Has anyone else experienced this and is it something they have stopped the customer using?


----------



## gipimann (15 Jul 2010)

Haven't noticed, and as it happens, have just sent one to the UK which has been marked as "delivered" - although I haven't received a reply yet! The number must have the 0044 prefix when sending.


----------



## Bill Struth (15 Jul 2010)

tosullivan said:


> I've noticed lately my O2 250 free webtexts are not delivering any texts to UK mobile numbers. Has anyone else experienced this and is it something they have stopped the customer using?


 I noticed this as well. It seemed that the +44 had disappeared from the numbers in my address book. I added on the +44 again and they are now delivering with no problems.


----------



## tosullivan (15 Jul 2010)

must check that...maybe the problem on my side


----------



## gipimann (15 Jul 2010)

Just to update my earlier post, I received a reply to the webtext I'd sent, so it got through okay.  It's saved as 0044...


----------

